#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  ابن البلد على ضفاف النيل

## الشاطر حسن

*ولما أسمع ضحكته* * أحس ان باقي اليوم جميل* *الشيخ الجليل دعاله تدوم فرحته* *لكني وفي بعض الوقت*  *بخاف آجي ناحيته* *تعرف لو وقفت في سكته* * ميزان صبره يميل* *عينيه هي سر قوته* *وقلبه مصدر رقته.. مسكته* * لكنه محال ينسى الجميل  
*


*
* *يتأمل .. يأمل.. يتمنى ..يمل.. يمرح ..يحلم.. وكأنه جمع في صفاته امبراطورية ميم

* *بعد أن تجولت في بعض مواضيعه ،كأنني أرى عينيه تشع فرحا وعلى وجهه ابتسامة .كنت أجادل نفسي بلين طبعه مرة وحزمه مرة أخرى وأقنعتها أنه لاضير بمزيج من الاثنين . يخفض جناحه لاشك في ذلك برغم تحليقه بعيدا محاولا ملامسة السحاب  يملك بين راحتيه طمأنينة تكفي وتفيض وبين ثنايا قلبه رقة لايحب إظهارها دائما لكنها قدَره.* *تأملته كقائد ٍ طموح وكأخٍ حنون فأحسست بصدقه ونبل أهدافه . رأيت في قلبه محيطا بموجٍ هاديء وجزرا كثيرة هنا وهناك تخضع لمملكته . دائما مايسمع من روحه شقشقات عصفور تمنحه مزيدا من طاقة .لئيم مع الوقت فقط فهو عدوه الأول لو كنت مكانه لتمنيت اليوم بخمسين ساعة*  *وقت الزرع متعة ووقت الحصاد رهبة ووقت النجاح اتساع لرقعة الأحلام* *ضيفي الغالي ، السبب بعد الله عز وجل في تجمعنا ولقائنا ومناقشة أمورنا، في بسمتنا وبمعنى يلخص جميع ماسبب في تقدمنا وتطورنا كيفا وكماً.*
*

* *أخي العزيز القائد*
*
* *أحمد صلاح*

*ابن البلد*


*
* *كيف حالك والزمان أخي العزيز؟*




*يا خبر أبيض
أنا مصدقتش أن اللقاء ده معايا بسبب المقدمة الفخيمة الرائعة دي
مش عارف أقولك أيه الشاطر حسن 
بس أنت فعلا لك من اسمك نصيب
شاطر
وحسن
بشكرك جدا على كلماتك الرائعة ومجاملتك الرقيقة



* *سأبادرك بأول أسئلتي صديقي العزيز : أحمد صلاح والأسرة . ماترتيبك وسط أخوتك ومن بالتحديد من أفراد أسرتك كان الصديق الصدوق؟*


أنا أكبر أخواتي البكري
ههههه الاهبل يعني 
الحقيقة أنا لي أخ وأخت
والأتنين كانوا من أعز أصدقائي وما زالوا
بس كل واحد وله الصندوق الخاص به بالأسرار
 :: 

......................................
*
* *أثناء الطفولة وبريق البراءة مخلوطا بالفضول  .* *كيف كنت في المدرسة ؟ مع الجيران؟ 
*

المدرسة كانت سئية الزفت الأزرق المنيل بنيله مهببه 
 :3:   :: 
أنا بكره المدرسة جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا
في مرحلة إبتدائي وإعدادي كنت محبوب جدا من الجميع والحمدلله كنت متفوق كعادة أي طفل في إبتدائي
وكان تفوقي دايما في المواد العلمية
الرياضة العلوم
ويضاف عليهم التاريخ 
وكنت ضايع بمعنى الكلمة في العربي وأي حاجه تعتمد إلي النحو 
أو الحفظ

في الثانوية كنت مكروه جدا من كل الطلبه ويمكن المدرسين مش متأكد
بس ده كان لاني كنت بتبع التعليمات 
يعني لو الفصل كله هرب وروح 
أنا بفضل متواجد 
فطبعا كانوا بيطلبوا أولياء الامور للطلبه اللي هربت 
فاكيد عارف دلوقتي شعورهم كان عامل أزاي نحوي

الحقيقة الحمدلله كنت محبوب من كل الجيران والاهل والأصدقاء لفترة قريبة 
يمكن منذ 2007 وجميع الأحداث اللي حصلت فيها سبب لي بعض الأكتئاب أو العزلة والأتجاه أكثر للكمبيوتر بدون إنتاج حقيقي ملموس

................................

 *رحلة الأيام شاقة أخي العزيز منذ متى شعرت بثقلها ؟*


منذ 2007
..............................


 *نقطة تحول. أصادفتك يوما ؟ وكيف كانت؟*
نقطة التحول بالنسبة لي كانت سفري للسعودية للعمل في عام 2003 لمدة عام ونصف تقريبا
والحقيقة كانت على الرغم من انها نقطة سيئة بالنسبة لي لمغادرتي وطني وأهلي 
ولكن تعلمت الكثير من خلال رحلتي للسعودية ورؤية الأهل والأصدقاء من على بعد 
والتعامل مع شخصيات و أفكار وثقافة مختلفه
زي ما أنت عارف السفر له سبع فوائد

................................

*
* *كانت كما لاحظت أخي أسئلة عن الماضي فلتعبر معي بعقلك للحاضر الآن.

* *أمنية قديمة تحققت الآن؟ وأمنية ماتزال تعاني رهاب الظهور ؟ وأمنية خطرت على بالك الآن؟*


الحمدلله أغلب امنياتي أتحققت وكان اهمها 
أن يكون عندي عربية  :: 
وده كان سبب سفري للسعودية 
 :Cool: 
لميت حق عربية محندقه كده ونزلت على مصر عدل

الامنية اللي مازالت تعاني رهاب الظهور 
هو الوصول بالمنتدى ليكون بوابه لكل المصريين زي مصراوي
 :2: 

امنية خطرت على بالي دلوقتي
أننا نتقابل أنا وأنت قريبا إن شاء الله في مصر في أحدى لقاءات المنتدى  وتقولنا شعر أو نثر من الحاجات الرهيبه اللي بتكتبها ومش قادر أفهم أزاي  بتقدر تخلط العبارات ببعضها وتطلع نسيج من العبارات المعبره البسيطة  المفهومة اللي بتلمس المشاعر والأحاسيس
ودي مش مجاملة 
والمشاعر والأحاسيس هنا ليست رومانسية وأنما بشكل عام

...............................

 *سأستعير من موضوع قديم لك بعض الأمثال التي أراها عميقة أحب أن أسمع رأيك فيها:*
*
* *"المرأة كالقمر تتلألأ بنور مستعار*"
ده أنت جيبت حاجات من الغميق الجواني  :: 
المرأة بالفعل جمالها الخارجي في الأغلب ما يكون مستعار
مثلها مثل القمر
فالقمر حجر مصمت ولكن يتلالأ بضوء الشمس المنعكس
وكذلك المرأة تتلالأ بمهارتها في أستخدام ادوات التجميل ولكن يبقي
جمال الروح الصافي 
ومتوقعناش في الغلط مع الجنس الناعم بقه 
 :: 

 *"لاأحد سواي يعلم أن حذائي يؤلمني*"


مقتنع بده تماما
مهما كان الشخص مقرب لك 
فلن يشعر بمصيبتك إلا أنت
ولن يحك ظهرك كما تريد إلا ظفرك


 *"لايوجد حزن في العالم يعجز الزمن عن تخفيفه*"
الحزن الوحيد اللي بيولد كبير وبيصغر مع الزمن
والزمن هو الشيء الوحيد القادر على تخفيف الحزن
فمهما كان حزنك فلتعلم جيدا أنه بمرور الوقت سيخف هذا الحزن وستخف آلامه
وده عن تجربة 
 ::$: 




 :: 
 *كلمات أحب أن تعبر عنها بجمل بسيطة:*
*
* 
*مصر*
هي كل حاجه في حياتي وهمي الأول 
بس مش الاخير
في مثل مشهور عن مصر أنها 
مكتوب على تلها
تسعد الغريب وتفقر أهلها
لكن لما بحب أتكلم على مصر دموعي بتنزل
مش علشان بحبها ولا دي بلدي وطني وبس أو علشان فيها نشأت وترعرعت وكلام الإنشاء اللي مبيجيبش همه ده  
لكن بحس قد أيه مصر دي عظيمة 
وأعظم من كلمة تتقال أوغنوة تسمعها أعظم من شعبها أعظم من أرضها
يمكن اعظم من شعبها وأرضها مجتمعين
مصر مش كلمة ولا شعب ولا أرض
مصر هي الدنيا

معلش مقدرتش أعبر عن مصر بجملة بسيطة 

*
* 
*أبناء مصر*
على الرغم من طموحهم إلا أنهم غلابة والله بيرضوا بقليلهم

 
*منتدى أبناء مصر*
ابني البكري في سن المراهقه وأنا لايص به " عالم متكامل "


 
*الأب*
انت ومالك لأبيك

 
*السفر*
السفر يجعل من الحكيم أفضل ومن المجنون أسوء


 
*أليكسا*
هيجننوني ... موقع إحصائيات وترتيب المواقع على مستوى العالم


 
*الإيثار*
أنت لو تكلمني عربي بس  :: 
الإيثار
من قدم السبت لقى الأحد قدامه
حب لأخيك ما تحبه لنفسك


 
*html*
هي اللغة الأساسية لكتابة مواقع الإنترنت ولا غنى عنها في أي لغة برمجية  .. وهي مصدر فخر لي 


 
*العاصفة*
في العاصفة أسدل شراعك وتعلق بالدفه


 
*الليل*
الليل الهادي يذكرني .. بحبيبي الغايب من بدري


 
*الشورى*

 :2: 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ .

 :: 

 *في المنتدى لن أسألك حاليا عن أعضائه ولا عن أسماء ولكن سأسألك عن تأثيرهم في أحمد صلاح سلبا أوإيجابا من بداية إطلاق المنتدى وحتى الآن

* *( اتغيرت كتير ياأحمد) عبارة لم تسمعها قط أم تسمعها دائما ؟*
أسمعها دائما


 *وفي حال سماعها أريد توضيحا لشعورك وقت مرت بأذنك؟*
الحقيقة وقتها بحس بلا مبالاة أو بلاها أو مين المقصود بأنه أتغير ؟

............................


 *رتب لنا جدول أعمالك اليومي حسب الأهمية ؟*


عندك وقت ؟
 :: 
طيب مبدئيا أنا عندي حاجات كتيرة مهمه حتى ولو هايفه فهي مهمه بالنسبة لي 
وجدولي ملخبط دائما 

نبدأ 
بالمنتدى
ده لوحده عايز جدول أعمال يومي وشهري وسنوي 

نظرة على مدونتي 
lolos mail

وبعدين نظره على الموقع ككل والتاكد أن مفيش إختراق أو شيء من هذا القبيل

الفيس بوك ونشر بعض الموضوعات اللي شوفتها في المنتدى أو لمحتها ولفتت إنتباهي
ألعاب الفيس بوك
والتعليق على بعض الأخبار أو المعلومات اللي بتفرسني من الأخوة الأصدقاء

ألعاب الحرب ههههههه بتاعتي

نرجع تاني للموقع 
هريدي ونظره سريعة على أقسامه

أكيد متابعة البريد الإليكتروني الخاص بي
وده لوحده عايز يومين 
 :: 

متابعة بعض المواقع الأخرى للوقوف على أخر المستجدات
محاولة تقليد بعض الإسكربتات الموجوده في بعض المواقع

مشاهدة فيديو عن لغة ال 
PHP
وده بياخد 10 دقايق حاليا لاني زهقان ومش مركز أوي في مراجعة قوية للغة دي 

نرجع تاني للموقع
متابعة الموقع الرسمي لإسكربت المنتدى ومعرفة الجديد في الإسكربت أو في هاكاته 

لسه بقه في شغلي الأساسي في الشركة 
وشوية إلتزامات في البيت 
وأكيد الموقع تاني من البيت 
أنا حاسس دلوقتي أني بضيع وقتي في السؤال ده هههههههههه 
المهم بجد جدولي ملخبط جدا ومشغول جدا
والناتج لا يرضيني إطلاقا


 :: 

 *ابن البلد..أحمد صلاح هل هما شخصيتان تساهميتان يضيف أحدهما للآخر أم أن أحدهما يجور على الآخر؟*


هما الأتنين في نفس الوقت 
يعني أنا استفادت من شخصية ابن البلد جدا وفي طريقة التعامل
وكمان شخصيتي كأحمد صلاح ضافت كتيرة لعضويتي في المنتدى
لكن في الفترة الأخيرة ويمكن بسبب الأحداث الحاليه في مصر
شخصية ابن البلد الإستفزازية هي اللي طغت على شخصيتي في الحياة العامة 
ويمكن علشان كده بسمع أنت أتغيرت كتير 
مع أن مصر هي اللي بتتغير مش أنا 
 :: 

*

* *عودة لمصدر الفخر منتدى أبناء مصر ويقينا ليس دنيا افتراضية إنما مزار حقيقي لأصناف كثيرة من الناس تأتي وتغادر تنصب خياما وتعمر أو تأتي فقط لتحتطب*  *من من أصناف الناس تحب مغادرته ومن منهم تمهله ولاتهمله ومن منهم من تثق فيه ثقة عمياء (الإجابة هنا ليست بأسماء إنما بصفات جامعة)*


الحقيقة محبش مغادرة أي شخص أو عضو من أعضاء المنتدى أبدا
وأفضل تواجد الجميع والمحافظة عليهم جميعا ولكن احيانا نضطر آسفين كإدارة  المنتدى بالتعامل مع العضو في حالة مخالفتة لقوانين المنتدى والتي تمثل  أساس ومعايير التعامل بيننا جميعا 
بإيقاف العضوية وهو بيكون الحل الأخير بعد إستنفاذ كل السبل والتحذيرات للبقاء على العضو بيننا

لكل منا جميعا فرصة أخرى وكما أشارت أن الإيقاف بيتم بعد الكثير من المهل والتحذيرات والتذكير بقوانين المنتدى

أثق في كل من يعمل ويتعاون لرفعة شأن هذا المكان دون النظر لعائد معنوى أو  مادي أو حتى مصلحة شخصية سواء كان عضو أو مشرف أو من فريق العمل


 :: 

 *فكرة بيع المنتدى أو إغلاقه كم مرة خطرت على بالك ؟ ولماذا؟*


فكرة البيع للمنتدى بعيدة تماما عن تفكيري
أما إغلاق المنتدى حصل اكثر من مرة أني أفكر الفكرة دي 
ولكن دائما أذكر نفسي أني لست صاحب القرار في غلق المنتدى وأن وجودي هو فقط لتسيير الأمور 
ولان لكل سفينة قبطان 
وجاءت فكرة غلق المنتدى للمرة الأولي 
في عام 2002 بعد إنشائه بخمس شهور تقريبا 
لوجود مشكلة بين الأعضاء 
وأقترح عليا أحد مشرفي المنتديات ان اقوم بغلق المنتدى لمدة حتى تهدأ الأمور فيما بينهم ثم إعادة فتحه مرة أخرى
ولكني فضلت مواجهة الأمر وحل المشكلة ولكن بكل تأكيد كان هناك خسارة لأحد أطراف المشكلة وهي الكاتبة الدكتورة حورية البدرية 
والتي عادت مرة أخرى بعد ذلك 
في أغلب الأحيان تلوح فكرة غلق المنتدى مرات عديده عندما تتكاتل المشاكل  خاصة البرمجية أو الهاكرز أو مشكلة مثل تراجع ترتيب الموقع أو الشعور  بفقدان الأمل أو الشعور بتقصير في الواجبات الإدارية أو كل هذه المشاكل  مجتمع مع بعضها البعض
ولكن الحمدلله دائما ما يكون هناك أمل أشعر به من أخواني الأعضاء والمشرفين داخل المنتدى
وبقولها بكل صدق .. أصدقاء كثير لي في المنتدى هما سر نشاطي وإجتهادي حتى الآن
ولهم جزيل الشكر 



 :: 

 *لمن تقول هذه العبارات :

* 
*جميلك يأسرني* 

أعضاء المنتدى النشطين والمهتمين برقي المكان

*
* 
*أقلق منك لأني لم أبلغ منتهى جمالك*
الشاطر حسن
أنا قلقان منك 
 :3:   :4: 


 
*ليس من سمع كمن رأى*
لكل من يحاول أن يقف في صف فريق على حساب فريق آخر دون أن يدري ما حدث أو يرى بعينيه ما حدث

 
 
*أنت أخ لم تلده أمي*
ياه كتير أوي  :2: 
بس أهمهم وأولهم بسنت طبعا


 
*أتمنى لو عرفتك منذ زمن*

مش عارف بس أنا حابب ترتيب تعارفي على جميع  أصدقائي وأحبائي وفي الوقت الحالي متمناش أني أكون عرفت حد من زمن قبل ما  أكون عرفته فعليا 
أيه اللخبطة دي ههههههههههههه


 
*كن كما أنت*
لكل أصدقائي
كن صديقي

 :: 

 *والآن أخي العزيز كادر الصورة على وجهك فقط يظهر جميع ملامحه سأتركك تفيض كلاما لكل من أظلهم سقف المنتدى*


ربنا يخليك يارب
وأنا بشكرك جدا على أنك سمحت لي بشرف التواجد ضيف على ضفاف النيل
خصوصا في التلج ده هههههههه
وسعيد جدا بتواجدك العطر الدائم
وبعتذر لك عن التأخير 
بس صدقني ده أسرع لقاء أرد عليه  :: 

بشكرك جدا وبشكر جميع اعضاء المنتدى الرائعين ومشرفي المنتدى الأبطال
وأرجوا أني مكنش ضيف تقيل عليكم ورغيت كتير
 :f2: 


 *وأخيرا سعدت بهذا اللقاء فقد كان فخرا لي وتمنيت لو أني كنت قريبا بالفعل لأأنس بصحبتك لكنني استمتعت بمجرد اقترابي من شخصيتك  فشكرا لتلبيتك الدعوة وسعة صدرك وأتمنى من الله عز وجل أن يظل هذا الصرح وجهة المتميزين بقيادتك  
*
*وختاما شكرا جزيلا لا نفي معه كرم حضورك ووردا كثيرا لايحاكيه إلا عطر وجودك**.*
*
ومع ضيف عزيز آخر ونقاط مضيئة انتظرونا

أستودعكم الله 


*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

جميل الموضوع ياشاطر حسن وعاجبنى الردود دمت بخير وسعادة  :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

:: 
أخيرا الضيف ظهر بعد ما موتنا من البرد
بس ده طلع مش ضيف يا شاطر حسن
ده طلع صاحب بيت
 :: 

بس يعنى أصل أحمد كان آخر ضيف فى محطات أبناء مصر االلى عملته بوكى
فبأقول لأحمد صلاح إنت كده بتظهر كل شوية فى الشاشة زى الجماعة النخبة اللى الناس بتقول عليهم بايتين قدام المحطات الفضائية
وح نزهق منك كده
 ::p: 
لأ بجد والله حلقة جميلة ووممتعة
 :f: 
وأحمد كل لقاءاته جميلة وممتعة
يكفى أنه إنسان واضح دائما واللى فى قلبه على لسانه
وده مش دليل على الطيبة فقط
بل دليل أيضا على القوة والثقة فى النفس
وفعلا أنا مش حاسس إن ابن البلد إتغير وهو بنفس الشخصية والمعاملة الحسنة من أول ما عرفته
مصر بتتغير
آه فعلا مصر بتتغير للأحسن والأفضل إن شاء الله
 :good: 
كل الشكر لك يا شاطر حسن على هذا الموضوع الممتع وعلى هذه الحلقة المتميزة
أسئلتك كانت جميلة
والحوار كان شيق
وربنا يجمعنا دائما على كل خير
 :f2:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> جميل الموضوع ياشاطر حسن وعاجبنى الردود دمت بخير وسعادة


 *
الغالي زيزو تحضر فتمتثل النوارس احتراما لايضاهيها ابتساما إلا بهجة ورود حضورك
أشكرك أخي العزيز على حضورك الألق وعلى تقييمك وأتمنى أن تكون أحد ضيوفي هنا*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> أخيرا الضيف ظهر بعد ما موتنا من البرد
> بس ده طلع مش ضيف يا شاطر حسن
> ده طلع صاحب بيت
> 
> 
> بس يعنى أصل أحمد كان آخر ضيف فى محطات أبناء مصر االلى عملته بوكى
> فبأقول لأحمد صلاح إنت كده بتظهر كل شوية فى الشاشة زى الجماعة النخبة اللى الناس بتقول عليهم بايتين قدام المحطات الفضائية
> وح نزهق منك كده
> 
> ...


 *هههههههه انت لاحظت انه طلع عينينا على مايرد 
اعتبرته وأنت أخوة متميزين أتمنى من الله تعالى أن يدوم الود 
ياترى الدور الجاي على مين !!
تشرف الأماكن بحضورك فيسطع نورك ويفوح عبيرك مرحبا ألف أخي العزيز
*

----------


## nariman

ابن البلد من الشخصيات قليلة الظهور في الموضوعات الحوارية دي بالذات..في كام سنة نقدر نعد مرات قليلة جدا
بس على فكرة هو من الشخصيات اللي مش سهل اقتحامها برضه..لازم تكون الأسئلة جامدة بالبلدي كده
وده اللي حسيته من ادارة الشاطر حسن هنا..كانت أسئلته ذكية ومختلفة وواضح انه جاي مذاكر تمام  :1: 

شكرا انك اديتنا فرصة نشوف جانب آخر من ابن البلد أو نأكد على اللي نعرفه فيه من صفات وسمات مميزة

وأحمد صلاح وابن البلد الاثنين معتقدش انهم حيتغيروا أو تتسع المسافة بينهم
هي بس تفاصيل صغيرة بتفرق والتغير هنا صحي قوي ومن طبيعة الدنيا نفسها
المهم نتبع نظرتنا المجردة عن أي موقف وفطرتنا نحافظ عليها.. حنشوف بعض صح

 ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *
> الغالي زيزو تحضر فتمتثل النوارس احتراما لايضاهيها ابتساما إلا بهجة ورود حضورك
> أشكرك أخي العزيز على حضورك الألق وعلى تقييمك وأتمنى أن تكون أحد ضيوفي هنا*


الكلام ده كتير عليا ربنا يكرمك وشكرا وانت تستحق اكتر من ده كله فعلا بحورك الطيب الجميل لك كل الموده والتقدير وطبعا انا ليا الشرف انى اكون ضيف من ضيوفك الكرام واكون موجود فى موضوع ليك 
 :f:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> ابن البلد من الشخصيات قليلة الظهور في الموضوعات الحوارية دي بالذات..في كام سنة نقدر نعد مرات قليلة جدا
> بس على فكرة هو من الشخصيات اللي مش سهل اقتحامها برضه..لازم تكون الأسئلة جامدة بالبلدي كده
> وده اللي حسيته من ادارة الشاطر حسن هنا..كانت أسئلته ذكية ومختلفة وواضح انه جاي مذاكر تمام 
> 
> شكرا انك اديتنا فرصة نشوف جانب آخر من ابن البلد أو نأكد على اللي نعرفه فيه من صفات وسمات مميزة
> 
> وأحمد صلاح وابن البلد الاثنين معتقدش انهم حيتغيروا أو تتسع المسافة بينهم
> هي بس تفاصيل صغيرة بتفرق والتغير هنا صحي قوي ومن طبيعة الدنيا نفسها
> المهم نتبع نظرتنا المجردة عن أي موقف وفطرتنا نحافظ عليها.. حنشوف بعض صح


*ناريمان آخر سطرين حسيت انك طبيبة نفسية لأ وايه شاطرة كمان ربنا يكملك بعقلك ويزيدك من خيره
الشخصيات الرائعة كثيرة في المنتدى ومن بينها ابن البلد حفظكم الله ورعاكم
المهم أسعدني وجودك هنا أكتر من سعادتي بأيام الاجازة*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> الكلام ده كتير عليا ربنا يكرمك وشكرا وانت تستحق اكتر من ده كله فعلا بحورك الطيب الجميل لك كل الموده والتقدير وطبعا انا ليا الشرف انى اكون ضيف من ضيوفك الكرام واكون موجود فى موضوع ليك


 *أحكيلك قصة قصيرة بسرعة يازيزو في يوم من الأيام طقت في دماغي وأخدت دورة نفسية والمحاضر كان وقتها مركز على الرسائل الإيجابية والسلبية اللي احنا بنرسلها لبعض فسألته يعني لو مفيش في الواحد ميزة أكدب عليه يعني فرد بابتسامة ان لم تتكلم ايجابا فلاتتكلم سلبا وبعد القصة العظيمة دي أحب أبلغلك اني من يوميها وأنا مبكتبش حاجة إلا وأنا مقتنع بيها وبعد الشرح الكتير ده أحب أقولك إن كلامي كان صادق 100% وتستاهل أكتر منه كمان وبعد ده كله اكتبني في أجندتك في قائمة الأصدقاء وبعد ده كله ولا كفايه كده ههههههه
أرهقتني شرفا بوجودك يازيزو*

----------


## لميس الامام

الله عليك يا شاطر حسن..

لقاء عن قرب مع الاخ ابن البلد ..وجدت فيه انسان منظم التفكير
وده من خلال الحوار..هو مقل شوية بس لكل مشاغله
استمتعت بهذا اللقاء ..وشكرا اخي  حسن على الدعوة للمشاركة..

ابناء مصر كانت وستبقى الأفضل والأقرب لقلبي ..كيف لا وقد ترعرت على ارضها وشربت من ماءها حتى الثمالة..

اتمنى لكل مصري ومصرية النصر وهداوة البال ..وان تعود مصر لينيا للبلاد العربية والعالم كله بحلة جديدة
وفكر جديد يبنيه الشباب بعقولهم التي تتحدى كل العقبات والصعب..

الف شكر مرة ثانية لهذه الدعوة..ولقاء رائع بجد..

مع خالص مودتي

لميس الامام

----------


## اسكندرانى

*حلقة جميله ومميزة 

حقيقى مش عارف اشكر مين ولا مين 

الشاطر حسن على موضوعه واسئلته المنتقاه ام ابن البلد على اجاباته وحضوره 

اعجبنى جدا جزء فى اجابات الاستاذ  احمد 




			
				الحمدلله أغلب امنياتي أتحققت وكان اهمها
أن يكون عندي عربية 
وده كان سبب سفري للسعودية

لميت حق عربية محندقه كده ونزلت على مصر عدل
			
		

اجابه على بساطتها الا انها ذات معنى ومغزى كبير قوووووووووووووووى

ههههههههههههههههههههه

طبعا مش حاقدر اقوله طالما الشاطر حسن واخد دورات دورات نفسيه حاسيبه يشرحها ( لا يفتى ومالك بالمدينة )

حقيقى تمتعت بهذا الحوار الراقى 

شكرا للاستاذ احمد وللشاطر حسن*

----------


## اليمامة

شكرا لك يا حسن على ضفافك التى بدأت نسماتها تهب طراوة وألفة على انحاء المنتدى 
أعجبتنى حلقة ابن البلد لسببين :
أولهما أن أسألتك كانت منسجمة ومتواصلة وذات طعم اجتماعى وجدانى آخاذ
وثانيهما أن ابن البلد فعلا شخص بسيط ..وطيب القلب ولذلك كان حواره ممتع

ممتنة لدعوتك الرقيقة وأتمنى أن يستمر عطاءك وأن ينال موضوعك اعلى مراتب النجاح

تقديرى
 :f:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> الله عليك يا شاطر حسن..
> 
> لقاء عن قرب مع الاخ ابن البلد ..وجدت فيه انسان منظم التفكير
> وده من خلال الحوار..هو مقل شوية بس لكل مشاغله
> استمتعت بهذا اللقاء ..وشكرا اخي  حسن على الدعوة للمشاركة..
> 
> ابناء مصر كانت وستبقى الأفضل والأقرب لقلبي ..كيف لا وقد ترعرت على ارضها وشربت من ماءها حتى الثمالة..
> 
> اتمنى لكل مصري ومصرية النصر وهداوة البال ..وان تعود مصر لينيا للبلاد العربية والعالم كله بحلة جديدة
> ...


*إجابة الدعوة من شيم الكرام وقد أسرتيني بفضلك ولأنه حرفُ وفرح وترح يجمعنا فقد استأثرتي بجل الاحترام
الحضور ترقرق كغدير والورود من أثر المسير بارك الله لكِ وأثابكِ الجنة*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> *حلقة جميله ومميزة 
> 
> حقيقى مش عارف اشكر مين ولا مين 
> 
> الشاطر حسن على موضوعه واسئلته المنتقاه ام ابن البلد على اجاباته وحضوره 
> 
> اعجبنى جدا جزء فى اجابات الاستاذ  احمد 
> 
> 
> ...


*احتمال أن تمطر السماء وشمسها ساطعة على جدول ماء شفاف يقف على زهوره الطافية العندليب ضئيل جدا لكنه كان حال حضورك مرحبا ألف أستاذي العزيز
أما عن الدورات النفسية فبعيد عنك مبكملهاش بحس على طول ان عندي توحد
شكرا لأقصى الحدود وربما يتجاوزها

*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> شكرا لك يا حسن على ضفافك التى بدأت نسماتها تهب طراوة وألفة على انحاء المنتدى 
> أعجبتنى حلقة ابن البلد لسببين :
> أولهما أن أسألتك كانت منسجمة ومتواصلة وذات طعم اجتماعى وجدانى آخاذ
> وثانيهما أن ابن البلد فعلا شخص بسيط ..وطيب القلب ولذلك كان حواره ممتع
> 
> ممتنة لدعوتك الرقيقة وأتمنى أن يستمر عطاءك وأن ينال موضوعك اعلى مراتب النجاح
> 
> تقديرى


*عندما يبدع أحدهم ويتألق وتقرأين بين سطوره حروفا خفية ترتدي البياض تسبح تتلألأ نورا وتتوشح بالعقل ثم يأتي ويقول أعجبني فأي شرف قد بلغت 
كنتِ سيدتي مارمزت له بـ أحدهم وأحدهم هذا جدير بالاحترام بارك الله لكِ وزادكِ من فضله*

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ايه ده ..ده انا جيت متأخرة اوي  ::$: 

دايماً كنت بسمع جملة "ابن البلد غير احمد صلاح" ومن تكرار الجملة اعتقد كنت هقتنع بها  :: ..لكن الحقيقة مافيش اي فرق بين الإتنين في نظري
نفس الحاجات اللي بتفرس ساعات من ابن البلد بتفرسني من احمد صلاح  :: ... بس في الآخر كلها بتشكل شخصية واحدة 
رغم بعض الردود التي في بعض الاحيان اتضايق منها واكون في قمة غضبي إلا انني كثيراً كنت اتنمى يكون لي تلك القدرة التي يتحلى بها احمد في الرد ..
ممكن ان يقل اي شئ ويعبر عن ضيقه وينتهي الموقف.... بالفعل ينتهي تماماً وبدون توابع 

لقاءك اليوم الشاطر حسن مع اخ وصديق رائع يمكن مش بنحاول نعرفه ده علشان مش يتغر علينا هههههههههههههه بس بجد يا احمد انت اخ وصديق غالي جداً  :f: 

نيجي لك الشاطر حسن..ما شاء الله ايه بس المواهب الحوارية ديه لا مش هينفع كده هنقطع على بعض هههههههههههه
حوار ممتع واسئلة منتقاه وسلاسة في التنقل ...
الف شكر لك وفي إنتظارك دوماً مع ضيوفك الكرام

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الشاطر حسن الشاطر فعلاً 
حقيقي استمتعت بأسئلتك الذكية
وإجابات أحمد ابن البلد التلقائية الجميلة
حقيقي اللقاء وجبة أدبية شهية

في انتظار لقاءاتك الجديدة
دمت في امان الله

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> ايه ده ..ده انا جيت متأخرة اوي 
> 
> دايماً كنت بسمع جملة "ابن البلد غير احمد صلاح" ومن تكرار الجملة اعتقد كنت هقتنع بها ..لكن الحقيقة مافيش اي فرق بين الإتنين في نظري
> نفس الحاجات اللي بتفرس ساعات من ابن البلد بتفرسني من احمد صلاح ... بس في الآخر كلها بتشكل شخصية واحدة 
> رغم بعض الردود التي في بعض الاحيان اتضايق منها واكون في قمة غضبي إلا انني كثيراً كنت اتنمى يكون لي تلك القدرة التي يتحلى بها احمد في الرد ..
> ممكن ان يقل اي شئ ويعبر عن ضيقه وينتهي الموقف.... بالفعل ينتهي تماماً وبدون توابع 
> 
> ...


*وهو الهدف من الموضوع ..الرجوع لحالات تألق النفس بعد نظرة خاطفة تعيد الأمس وأمجاده
القديرة بوكي ماتأخرتِ فنحن نعلم أن الأيام البيض موعدكِ وإن وجدتِ في الحوار جمالا فمن روحكِ النقية وكما يقولون بعض ماعندكم
ولأن المد حالة تصاحب اكتمال القمر فقد غرقت عطرا في حضورك بارك الله لكِ وجزاكِ الجنة*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الشاطر حسن الشاطر فعلاً 
> حقيقي استمتعت بأسئلتك الذكية
> وإجابات أحمد ابن البلد التلقائية الجميلة
> حقيقي اللقاء وجبة أدبية شهية
> 
> في انتظار لقاءاتك الجديدة
> دمت في امان الله


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو كنت أعلم أن هذا الحوار سيلاقينا لكتبته حال وجودي
ولأنك عزيزي صادفتني شرفا في كثير من تهنئة أود التعبيرعن جزيل شكري وأتمنى من الله حضورك المستمر لننعم بصحبتك
الدكتور مصطفى ألهذا لم أستطع مراقبة النجوم الليلة ؟ بلى فقد كان وهج وجودك
أشكر الله تعالى على أن وفقني ومررت بطريقكم جزاك الله الجنة*

----------


## صفحات العمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بشكل هو الأجمل من وجهة نظرى الشخصيه
يلتقى الشاطر حسن بحسه الأدبى المتميز وروحه المصرية الطيبه  
على ضفاف النيل مع واحد من أجمل وأغلى ابناء مصر على نفسى 
أحمد صلاح أو إبن البلد والحقيقه كلاهما واحد من حيث المعنى والمضمون
فهو وبصدق إنسان لا تملك الا محبته وتقديرة سواء إختلفت او اتفقت معه
وكما أنه احمد صلاح الهادىء المثقف المتزن هو أيضا ابن البلد الواعى المحنك خفيف الدم
ببساطه شديدة يكفى إن انا بحس ان ابناء مصر ملك لى وملك أى إدارى أو عضو بيحب المنتدى وبيخلص ليه
ودا بقى جمال وشهامة ابن البلد وشىء يحسب له ويزيد رصيده عند الجميع
جزيل الشكر للشاطر حسن الذى يمتعنا فى قاعات الإبداع 
ويمتعنا اليوم أكثر على ضفاف النيل وهذا الحوار الشيق
محبتى للجميع ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بشكل هو الأجمل من وجهة نظرى الشخصيه
> يلتقى الشاطر حسن بحسه الأدبى المتميز وروحه المصرية الطيبه  
> على ضفاف النيل مع واحد من أجمل وأغلى ابناء مصر على نفسى 
> أحمد صلاح أو إبن البلد والحقيقه كلاهما واحد من حيث المعنى والمضمون
> فهو وبصدق إنسان لا تملك الا محبته وتقديرة سواء إختلفت او اتفقت معه
> وكما أنه احمد صلاح الهادىء المثقف المتزن هو أيضا ابن البلد الواعى المحنك خفيف الدم
> ببساطه شديدة يكفى إن انا بحس ان ابناء مصر ملك لى وملك أى إدارى أو عضو بيحب المنتدى وبيخلص ليه
> ودا بقى جمال وشهامة ابن البلد وشىء يحسب له ويزيد رصيده عند الجميع
> ...


*
أستاذي العزيز أصدقك القول أني كتبت أكثر من رد ترحيبا بوجودك ودائما ماكنت أمسحه لأني أريد الأفضل وبعدها قلت لنفسي لو استمريت على هذا فلن أرد لذلك عذرا فقط بسمة ممسوحة بافتخار ونظرة انبهار وسؤال لتعرف سر ارتباكي هل يجود ضوء شمعة على نور النهار؟
أستاذي حللت أهلا ونزلت سهلا وجزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## ابن البلد

> أخيرا الضيف ظهر بعد ما موتنا من البرد
> بس ده طلع مش ضيف يا شاطر حسن
> ده طلع صاحب بيت
> 
> 
> بس يعنى أصل أحمد كان آخر ضيف فى محطات أبناء مصر االلى عملته بوكى
> فبأقول لأحمد صلاح إنت كده بتظهر كل شوية فى الشاشة زى الجماعة النخبة اللى الناس بتقول عليهم بايتين قدام المحطات الفضائية
> وح نزهق منك كده
> 
> ...


ربنا يخليك يا ابو حميد 
وبشكرك على مجاملتك الجميلة وعلى حضورك الرائع دائما 
أتمنى فعلا مصر تتغير للأحسن 
بس انت عارف أنا تبع مبدأ مفيش فايدة  :: 
بس نأمل خير إن شاء الله 

وشوفت بقه خبطتين ابن البلد في الراس توجع 

ولسه كل يوم من ده 
 :: 

تقبل تحياتي دائما
 :f:  :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

> ابن البلد من الشخصيات قليلة الظهور في الموضوعات الحوارية دي بالذات..في كام سنة نقدر نعد مرات قليلة جدا
> بس على فكرة هو من الشخصيات اللي مش سهل اقتحامها برضه..لازم تكون الأسئلة جامدة بالبلدي كده
> وده اللي حسيته من ادارة الشاطر حسن هنا..كانت أسئلته ذكية ومختلفة وواضح انه جاي مذاكر تمام 
> 
> شكرا انك اديتنا فرصة نشوف جانب آخر من ابن البلد أو نأكد على اللي نعرفه فيه من صفات وسمات مميزة
> 
> وأحمد صلاح وابن البلد الاثنين معتقدش انهم حيتغيروا أو تتسع المسافة بينهم
> هي بس تفاصيل صغيرة بتفرق والتغير هنا صحي قوي ومن طبيعة الدنيا نفسها
> المهم نتبع نظرتنا المجردة عن أي موقف وفطرتنا نحافظ عليها.. حنشوف بعض صح


ده الشاطر حسن عمل بحث وتفحيص ومحيص وجاب لي حاجات من الصعيد الجواني هههههههههه 

بشكرك نريمان على تواجدك الذي يسعدني دائما 
ربنا يخليكي يارب وأهوو حوارين في أقل من شهرين ههههههههه 
قدامنا بقه خمس سنين كمان ولا حاجه على الحوار الجاي 
أنا خايف تزهقوا بس 
 :: 

أتمنى أن التغيير دائما يكون للأفضل وأننا جميعا نفضل مجتمعين على كل خير يارب

لك مني كل التحية والتقدير
 :f:  :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

> الله عليك يا شاطر حسن..
> 
> لقاء عن قرب مع الاخ ابن البلد ..وجدت فيه انسان منظم التفكير
> وده من خلال الحوار..هو مقل شوية بس لكل مشاغله
> استمتعت بهذا اللقاء ..وشكرا اخي  حسن على الدعوة للمشاركة..
> 
> ابناء مصر كانت وستبقى الأفضل والأقرب لقلبي ..كيف لا وقد ترعرت على ارضها وشربت من ماءها حتى الثمالة..
> 
> اتمنى لكل مصري ومصرية النصر وهداوة البال ..وان تعود مصر لينيا للبلاد العربية والعالم كله بحلة جديدة
> ...


اللهم آمين يارب النصر لكل البلاد العربية والتجمع دائما تحت لواء واحد للخير دائما 

أ/ لميس سعيد جدا بتواجدك المشرف لي بجد
وبشكر حضرتك جدا على كلماتك
الأروع هو تواجدك الدائم ومشاركتك لنا هذا اللقاء 

تقبلي تحياتي دائما 
 :f:  :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

> *حلقة جميله ومميزة 
> 
> حقيقى مش عارف اشكر مين ولا مين 
> 
> الشاطر حسن على موضوعه واسئلته المنتقاه ام ابن البلد على اجاباته وحضوره 
> 
> اعجبنى جدا جزء فى اجابات الاستاذ  احمد 
> 
> 
> ...


الشكر لك أ/ نادر
ربنا يبارك لك ويكرمك يارب
عندي فضول دلوقتي وكان نفسي تقولي المعنى والمغزى  من الجملة 
بس هنتظر الشاطر حسن لما يشرحها لنا 
هههههههههه بس متتأخرش يا شاطر لحسن أنا الفضول قاتلني هههههههه

ربنا يخليك أ/ نادر
بشكرك على حضورك الطيب العطر

تقبل تحياتي دائما
 :f:  :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

> شكرا لك يا حسن على ضفافك التى بدأت نسماتها تهب طراوة وألفة على انحاء المنتدى 
> أعجبتنى حلقة ابن البلد لسببين :
> أولهما أن أسألتك كانت منسجمة ومتواصلة وذات طعم اجتماعى وجدانى آخاذ
> وثانيهما أن ابن البلد فعلا شخص بسيط ..وطيب القلب ولذلك كان حواره ممتع
> 
> ممتنة لدعوتك الرقيقة وأتمنى أن يستمر عطاءك وأن ينال موضوعك اعلى مراتب النجاح
> 
> تقديرى


كل الشكر لك اليمامة على مجاملتك الجميلة 
تواجدك يسعدني دائما وأتمنى للشاطر حسن ولنا جميعا النجاح والتفوق بإذن الله

لك مني كل التحية والتقدير
 :f:  :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> ايه ده ..ده انا جيت متأخرة اوي 
> 
> دايماً كنت بسمع جملة "ابن البلد غير احمد صلاح" ومن تكرار الجملة اعتقد كنت هقتنع بها ..لكن الحقيقة مافيش اي فرق بين الإتنين في نظري
> نفس الحاجات اللي بتفرس ساعات من ابن البلد بتفرسني من احمد صلاح ... بس في الآخر كلها بتشكل شخصية واحدة 
> رغم بعض الردود التي في بعض الاحيان اتضايق منها واكون في قمة غضبي إلا انني كثيراً كنت اتنمى يكون لي تلك القدرة التي يتحلى بها احمد في الرد ..
> ممكن ان يقل اي شئ ويعبر عن ضيقه وينتهي الموقف.... بالفعل ينتهي تماماً وبدون توابع 
> 
> ...


ربنا يخليكي والله 
مش عارف المجاملة الجميلة دي الواحد يرد عليها ازاي 
 :: 
أكيد طبعا مادة الفرس هي خيار ثابت مفيهوش تعديلات كتيرة 
يعني مفيش 10% يفرس
أو بيفرس نص نص 
أو بيفرس جدا جدا

هو مبدأ الفرس ثابت هههههههههه ودي شهادة بعتز بيها 
 :: 

ربنا يخليكي بوكي بجد والله كلماتك  أثرت في جدا وربنا يارب يديم المعروف عننا ويبعد عنا جميعا 
الأشرار  :: 
ومتقلقيش من ناحية الغرور
أنا أكبر متواضع في الدنيا 
 :: 

كل الشكر لك بوكي وسعيد بتواجدك وأنك تعملي شيء متأخر أحسن من انك متعملهوش خالص

لك مني كل التحية وكل التقدير
خدي وردة من ام خمسين قرش 
 :f2: 

بس خبيها بقه لحسن أحمد ناصر يزعل جايب له من أبو ربع جنيه  
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الشاطر حسن الشاطر فعلاً 
> حقيقي استمتعت بأسئلتك الذكية
> وإجابات أحمد ابن البلد التلقائية الجميلة
> حقيقي اللقاء وجبة أدبية شهية
> 
> في انتظار لقاءاتك الجديدة
> دمت في امان الله


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
بشكرك دكتور مصطفي على حضورك وتواجدك الجميل
أدام الله علينا الود والمحبة

تقبل تحياتي دائما
 :f:  :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بشكل هو الأجمل من وجهة نظرى الشخصيه
> يلتقى الشاطر حسن بحسه الأدبى المتميز وروحه المصرية الطيبه  
> على ضفاف النيل مع واحد من أجمل وأغلى ابناء مصر على نفسى 
> أحمد صلاح أو إبن البلد والحقيقه كلاهما واحد من حيث المعنى والمضمون
> فهو وبصدق إنسان لا تملك الا محبته وتقديرة سواء إختلفت او اتفقت معه
> وكما أنه احمد صلاح الهادىء المثقف المتزن هو أيضا ابن البلد الواعى المحنك خفيف الدم
> ببساطه شديدة يكفى إن انا بحس ان ابناء مصر ملك لى وملك أى إدارى أو عضو بيحب المنتدى وبيخلص ليه
> ودا بقى جمال وشهامة ابن البلد وشىء يحسب له ويزيد رصيده عند الجميع
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الله الله على الكلام الجميل 
ربنا يخليك يارب أ/ محمد ويبارك لك 
بشكرك جدا على كلماتك ومجاملتك الرقيقة 
بجد أحرجتني 
ربنا يخليك أ/ محمد ويديم بنا الود والمعروف يارب دائما 
ويظل دائما أبناء مصر يجمعنا على كل خير وحب وهو بالفعل ملك لنا جميعا

لك ألف شكر على تواجدك ومشاركتك معنا لقاء على ضفاف النيل
بس أوعي تكون مش متقل الدنيا برد والشاطر حسن هنا مصر يتلجنا هههههههههه 

لك مني كل التحية والتقدير 
 :f:  :f:

----------


## hanoaa

حلو أوى الموضوع
و حلوة أوى ردود ابن البلد 
أنا بقالى كتير أوى مش بدخل المنتدى و لا النت من أصله و النهاردة دخلت ماعرفتش أخرج من غير ما اعدى على المنتدى
لقيت الموضوع دخلت أشوف شيخ قبيلة أبناء مصر قايل إيه
و بقوله اوعى تقفل المنتدى فى يوم من الأيام أنا واحدة من الناس بشوف مصر منه 
و أوعى توقف عضويتى فى يوم من الأيام ساعتها 
.
.
.
.
.
.
هاقتلك طبعا
تحياتى للشاطر حسن صاحب الموضوع الحسن

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

معلش بقا الكلام مش ساعفنى علشان أرد
بس بجد حوار جميل وبسيط وبرئ  :f: 
برافو عليك يا حسن فعلا شاطر شاطر

ابن البلد .... معرفش ليه جانى احساس ان عربيتك فيات 128  :: 

 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

> معلش بقا الكلام مش ساعفنى علشان أرد
> بس بجد حوار جميل وبسيط وبرئ 
> برافو عليك يا حسن فعلا شاطر شاطر
> 
> ابن البلد .... معرفش ليه جانى احساس ان عربيتك فيات 128


128 128 يا إيمان
ريحته و لا عدمه يا بنتى
...... و لا سؤال اللئيم

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> 128 128 يا إيمان
> ريحته و لا عدمه يا بنتى
> ...... و لا سؤال اللئيم


بصراحه يا نوءه عدمه احسن من 128  :: 
اسألينى أنا

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> معلش بقا الكلام مش ساعفنى علشان أرد
> بس بجد حوار جميل وبسيط وبرئ 
> برافو عليك يا حسن فعلا شاطر شاطر
> 
> ابن البلد .... معرفش ليه جانى احساس ان عربيتك فيات 128


*كل الشكر أختي الكريمة لحضورك وسعادة الجميع بعودتك بالغة أراها من خلال حروفهم وللمرة السابعة أهلا بعودتك
*

----------


## ابن البلد

> حلو أوى الموضوع
> و حلوة أوى ردود ابن البلد 
> أنا بقالى كتير أوى مش بدخل المنتدى و لا النت من أصله و النهاردة دخلت ماعرفتش أخرج من غير ما اعدى على المنتدى
> لقيت الموضوع دخلت أشوف شيخ قبيلة أبناء مصر قايل إيه
> و بقوله اوعى تقفل المنتدى فى يوم من الأيام أنا واحدة من الناس بشوف مصر منه 
> و أوعى توقف عضويتى فى يوم من الأيام ساعتها 
> .
> .
> .
> ...


 يا ألف مرحب وألف سهلا
 :: 

لا أوقف عضويتك أيه بس 
أنا مقدرش اعمل كده ولا أفكر في كده أصلا 
يا خبر 
هو أنا مستغني عن عمري
 ::cop:: 

بشكرك جدا هنوءه
ويارب دائما مجتمعين على خير بدون إيقافات أو توقفات يارب
 :f:  :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

> معلش بقا الكلام مش ساعفنى علشان أرد
> بس بجد حوار جميل وبسيط وبرئ 
> برافو عليك يا حسن فعلا شاطر شاطر
> 
> ابن البلد .... معرفش ليه جانى احساس ان عربيتك فيات 128


ولا يهمك إيمان المهم أنك جيتي 

من أحب العربيات على قلبي الفيات فيورا 127

بس هو الحقيقة أنا لما جيت جيبت عربية دايوا لانوس 
وبابا كملي على حقها 
وبعتها بقه العربية دي ههههههههههههههه 
مع أني كنت بحبها جدا
بس كنت مجبر بقه بالإكراه أني أبيعها ههههههههههه 

سعدت تواجدك الجميل
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

> 128 128 يا إيمان
> ريحته و لا عدمه يا بنتى
> ...... و لا سؤال اللئيم


 :: 
قوليلها والنبي ههههههههههههههه
أحسن من مفيش
 :: 
هو الواحد بس مبيحسش بقيمة الحاجه غير لما يفقدها
 :Cool:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> حلو أوى الموضوع
> و حلوة أوى ردود ابن البلد 
> أنا بقالى كتير أوى مش بدخل المنتدى و لا النت من أصله و النهاردة دخلت ماعرفتش أخرج من غير ما اعدى على المنتدى
> لقيت الموضوع دخلت أشوف شيخ قبيلة أبناء مصر قايل إيه
> و بقوله اوعى تقفل المنتدى فى يوم من الأيام أنا واحدة من الناس بشوف مصر منه 
> و أوعى توقف عضويتى فى يوم من الأيام ساعتها 
> .
> .
> .
> ...


*أهلا وسهلا ومرحبا وعذرا على التأخير 
ابن البلد اسم على مسمى فعلا بارك الله لكِ وله 
تحياتي وتقديري*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*قريبا جدا وضيفٌ متألق جديد أنتظره فانتظروه*

----------


## ابن البلد

> *قريبا جدا وضيفٌ متألق جديد أنتظره فانتظروه*


 :4:  :4:  :4: 

بس فين التحليل بتاع العربية 
 ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> بس فين التحليل بتاع العربية


*
آلو
- أحمد
 كانت لحظة البداية قايض فيها أحلامه بهم ففضل أن يكون بطل الأحلام لا أحلام بطل 

- خلّي بالك من نفسك
 هنا تثاقل عينه بدمعة فالأمان دونهم ضباب استغرب هيئته لكنه الأمل المعقد فلاتعرف من أي باب سيدخل( هذا مافكر به تشجيعا لنفسه)
ومع أصناف الناس المحيطة بدأ المقارنة بين اطمئنان وألفة وسيطرة وتكلف  .( تُرى ماذا أفعل؟ ) السؤال العاق الذي يبعثر الحلم حزنا 

- أخبارك إيه؟
 ظهر الود بصورة جلية في شكل قرار دون خسارة  كبيرة فللأحلام حقٌ بالسعي وراءها وإلا طموحٌ ينزف على قارعة الطريق.

** تسوى ايه العيشة بعيد*
* وانت فيها غريب ووحيد*
* ده ان لقيت في الغربة المال*
* فين هتلقى راحة البال*
* يا ابن بلدي صدق من قال*
* مافي شيء عننا يغنيك*
* 
صدحت تلك الكلمات كثيرا في نفسه فشد الرحال .

وأخيرا كانت نادية مصطفى هي المسمار الأخير في نعش الغربة .

*

----------


## ابن البلد

> *
> آلو
> - أحمد
>  كانت لحظة البداية قايض فيها أحلامه بهم ففضل أن يكون بطل الأحلام لا أحلام بطل 
> 
> - خلّي بالك من نفسك
>  هنا تثاقل عينه بدمعة فالأمان دونهم ضباب استغرب هيئته لكنه الأمل المعقد فلاتعرف من أي باب سيدخل( هذا مافكر به تشجيعا لنفسه)
> ومع أصناف الناس المحيطة بدأ المقارنة بين اطمئنان وألفة وسيطرة وتكلف  .( تُرى ماذا أفعل؟ ) السؤال العاق الذي يبعثر الحلم حزنا 
> 
> ...


  :No:  
لو ده التحليل
يبقي يا ألف خسارة 
 :n: 
غلط  :: 
أنت بتتكلم عن حد تاني تماما
 :Nono:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> لو ده التحليل
> يبقي يا ألف خسارة 
> 
> غلط 
> أنت بتتكلم عن حد تاني تماما


*كلامي صح يابن البلد حتى اسأل الأستاذ نادر وبعدين يعني انت هتهم نفسك أكتر مني
أخي العزيز مهما كان التحليل فيبقى أنك ابن بلد أصيل بطبعه وراقٍ بفعله

*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*الأخ الفاضل الشاطر حسن*

*بفضل من الله سبحانه وتعالى تيسر لي مرتان أن ألتقي بالبعض من أعضاء منتدانا الحبيب وجهاً لوجه*
*و في إحدى المرتين إلتقيت بالأخ إبن البلد - الذي نناديه أحياناً أحمد صلاح*
*وقد كان بالفعل لقاءاً ممتعاً شعرت خلاله و كأني أعرفه منذ زمن بعيد*
*بالفعل هو شخصيه جميله و إبن حلال و يستاهل كل خير*
*و لقد سعدت اليوم بحضور هذا اللقاء الذي جمعكما سوياً و راقني كثيراً ردود إبن البلد على أسئلتك المميزه*
*و قد خرجت من هذا اللقاء بإنطباع لا يختلف أبداً عن إنطباعي الذي خرجت به من لقاءي بإبن البلد على أرض الواقع*
*أما الإنطباع الآخر الذي خرجت به و أود أن أشير إليه هنا فهو له علاقه بإدارة إبن البلد للمنتدى و هو*
*يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر*

*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## ابن البلد

> *الأخ الفاضل الشاطر حسن*
> 
> *بفضل من الله سبحانه وتعالى تيسر لي مرتان أن ألتقي بالبعض من أعضاء منتدانا الحبيب وجهاً لوجه*
> *و في إحدى المرتين إلتقيت بالأخ إبن البلد - الذي نناديه أحياناً أحمد صلاح*
> *وقد كان بالفعل لقاءاً ممتعاً شعرت خلاله و كأني أعرفه منذ زمن بعيد*
> *بالفعل هو شخصيه جميله و إبن حلال و يستاهل كل خير*
> *و لقد سعدت اليوم بحضور هذا اللقاء الذي جمعكما سوياً و راقني كثيراً ردود إبن البلد على أسئلتك المميزه*
> *و قد خرجت من هذا اللقاء بإنطباع لا يختلف أبداً عن إنطباعي الذي خرجت به من لقاءي بإبن البلد على أرض الواقع*
> *أما الإنطباع الآخر الذي خرجت به و أود أن أشير إليه هنا فهو له علاقه بإدارة إبن البلد للمنتدى و هو*
> ...


 :: 
ربنا يخليك والله أ/ عصام
وأنت من الناس المقربين إلي قلبي وكلماتك دائما ما تمس الحقيقة 
 :: 

وطالما قلت يسقط حكم العسكر
أحب أقولك 
كنت فين قبل ما ابويا يموت

كان نفسي أقوله يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر
 :: 

كان زمانه علقني في النجفه الله يرحمه بقه

كل الشكر لك أ/ عصام وسعيد بتواجدك و أتمنى لقائك على كل خير يارب

واكيد لا لحكم العسكر
 :f2: 

بس شوفولنا مبارك كده لو ينفع يرجع 
 ::

----------


## kethara

*أخى الفاضل احمد صلاح

وحديث اخر وكلمات تتسلل لداخلنا بمنتهى السهولة
لانها محددة واضحة بها ثقة كعادتك ولكن الذى جعلنى
انتظر بين السطور كثيرا هى تلك النظرة المضيئة التى لمحتها فى ردودك
وأنفعالاتك بالكلمات وتعبيرك الأكثر من رائع
وفى هذة المرة رأيت شيئ لم اراه من قبل ولا ادرى ماذا أطلق عليه
ربما تغلب علية رقة المشاعر الانسانية
خصوصا بعد متابعتى لكثير من ردودك التى اراها دائما مقتضبة وقصيرة
اليوم أكتسبت شيئ جديد هنا اسعدنى اخى
دام وجودك الرائع بيننا

وتحية مغمسة بعطر الياسمين
لأخى الأديب الفاضل الشاطر حسن

لعمق الأسئلة والحوار الهادف الواعى الذى منحنا فرصة
الإبحار باعماق الحرف والكلمة مع الفاضل احمد صلاح
كل يوم يمر أرى معك شيئ جديد طيب

مع تحيتى

*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> *الأخ الفاضل الشاطر حسن*
> 
> *بفضل من الله سبحانه وتعالى تيسر لي مرتان أن ألتقي بالبعض من أعضاء منتدانا الحبيب وجهاً لوجه*
> *و في إحدى المرتين إلتقيت بالأخ إبن البلد - الذي نناديه أحياناً أحمد صلاح*
> *وقد كان بالفعل لقاءاً ممتعاً شعرت خلاله و كأني أعرفه منذ زمن بعيد*
> *بالفعل هو شخصيه جميله و إبن حلال و يستاهل كل خير*
> *و لقد سعدت اليوم بحضور هذا اللقاء الذي جمعكما سوياً و راقني كثيراً ردود إبن البلد على أسئلتك المميزه*
> *و قد خرجت من هذا اللقاء بإنطباع لا يختلف أبداً عن إنطباعي الذي خرجت به من لقاءي بإبن البلد على أرض الواقع*
> *أما الإنطباع الآخر الذي خرجت به و أود أن أشير إليه هنا فهو له علاقه بإدارة إبن البلد للمنتدى و هو*
> ...


*أستاذي الغالي السعادة مع كل حرف أقرأه فشكرا لابتسامات ماكان أحلاها إلا لوجودك أما أخي ابن البلد فرائق كالماء الفرات ومن ألفه شفاف مثله
شكرا أخرى لكنها أكبر وتقدير لاينتهي*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> *أخى الفاضل احمد صلاح
> 
> وحديث اخر وكلمات تتسلل لداخلنا بمنتهى السهولة
> لانها محددة واضحة بها ثقة كعادتك ولكن الذى جعلنى
> انتظر بين السطور كثيرا هى تلك النظرة المضيئة التى لمحتها فى ردودك
> وأنفعالاتك بالكلمات وتعبيرك الأكثر من رائع
> وفى هذة المرة رأيت شيئ لم اراه من قبل ولا ادرى ماذا أطلق عليه
> ربما تغلب علية رقة المشاعر الانسانية
> خصوصا بعد متابعتى لكثير من ردودك التى اراها دائما مقتضبة وقصيرة
> ...


*من تأتي ووقت السحر يستميل النجوم أن تهيله ضوءا قبل أن تغادر يترنم بالألحان فتهديه نورها دلالا . لحظة لايظهر فيها إلا من اعتاد الألق
شكرا بشدة ومرحبا ألف دامت أيامك كلها بخير*

----------


## loly_h

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...



بالصدفة البحتة لقيت الحوار ده 

فقلما أجد حوار لأحمد صلاح

وسعدت جدا بيه

لأن بسم الله ماشاء الله

أحمد صلاح من الشخصيات البسيطة التى تحظى بالقبول لله فى لله 

وربنا يزيده 

إلا إنى أعترض على الجزئية دى





			
				سأستعير من موضوع قديم لك بعض الأمثال التي أراها عميقة أحب أن أسمع رأيك فيها:
			
		

*


> "المرأة كالقمر تتلألأ بنور مستعار"
> ده أنت جيبت حاجات من الغميق الجواني 
> المرأة بالفعل جمالها الخارجي في الأغلب ما يكون مستعار
> مثلها مثل القمر
> فالقمر حجر مصمت ولكن يتلالأ بضوء الشمس المنعكس
> وكذلك المرأة تتلالأ بمهارتها في أستخدام ادوات التجميل ولكن يبقي
> جمال الروح الصافي 
> ومتوقعناش في الغلط مع الجنس الناعم بقه



*وهو إنت لسه ماوقعتش 

لاء طبعا خالص كلام فى غير محله

وأعترض عليه وبشدة

المرأة دائما وابدا كالقمر يتلألأ

فهناك الكثير منهن لا يلجئن الى أدوات تجميلة

وجميلات حقا

ومن يستعن بالتجميل فهذا لإبراز ماهو جميل فى الأصل

ماشى ؟؟؟

فيما عدا ذلك

 بجد اسعدنى جدا الحوار

ودى بصراحة فرصة أحمد 

علشان اشكرك جدا على كل ماتقدمه لأبناء مصر

وإن شاء الله ... إن شاء الله

هيكون أبناء مصر بوابة لكل المصريين ...
*



*شاطر حسن

موش عارفة بأه اقولك شاطر ولا حسن

ففعلا زى مااحمد صلاح ماقال

أنت تملك من الشطارة الكثير ومن حسن الخلق أيضا الكثير.

ومرة تانية  مصرة على رأيى ... إدارة للحوار رائعة 

وحوار جميل ... لإختلافة

شكرا لا تنتهى

وبشوق أنتظر ضيفك الجديد ...*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> [FONT=Simplified Arabic][SIZE=4][COLOR=black]
> 
> [B]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> 
> 
> 
> بالصدفة البحتة لقيت الحوار ده 
> 
> فقلما أجد حوار لأحمد صلاح
> ...


*أما عن صدفة فلها الشكر الجزيل بنت جدعة صحيح* *
*

مع اني نصحت ابن البلد كتير وقلت ازاي ياأحمد تقول الكلام ده ياراجل ماينفعش لكن يأتي الكلام بما لايشتهي حسن 
ولاتزعلي ياستي القمر فشل كثيرا أن يكون كالمرأة ، كان يتلألأ فقط
وأخيرا أنا أمتلك من الحظ الكثيرلذلك ناديني المحظوظ حسن أو صاحب الحظ الحسن أو حسن الحظ  ، فقط لأني أجاوركم هنا 
شكرا بطول الأفق
وسؤال بما انك خبيرة تجميل  ::   لو الواحد حالق شعره زيرو ينفع يستخدم شامبو ضد القشرة ؟ ::

----------


## loly_h

> *أما عن صدفة فلها الشكر الجزيل بنت جدعة صحيح* *
> *
> 
> مع اني نصحت ابن البلد كتير وقلت ازاي ياأحمد تقول الكلام ده ياراجل ماينفعش لكن يأتي الكلام بما لايشتهي حسن 
> ولاتزعلي ياستي القمر فشل كثيرا أن يكون كالمرأة ، كان يتلألأ فقط
> وأخيرا أنا أمتلك من الحظ الكثيرلذلك ناديني المحظوظ حسن أو صاحب الحظ الحسن أو حسن الحظ  ، فقط لأني أجاوركم هنا 
> شكرا بطول الأفق
> وسؤال بما انك خبيرة تجميل   لو الواحد حالق شعره زيرو ينفع يستخدم شامبو ضد القشرة ؟



*ههههههههههههه

لاء خالص ... أنا موش خبيرة لدرجة الزيرو ده

ههههههههههههههه

طيب حاول تستخدم الحنه نتيجتها اسرع*

----------

